# Livin on the border



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

I live in the southern part of the province of New Brunswick, Canada. I received three nukes on June 17th. Now have three hives with two double deeps full of brood and queen cells. ( Uncapped larva)They are not drawing out my foundation on medium supers.....so getting a bit anxious. 
R2


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! What are they doing with the sugar water you are feeding them?


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! What are they doing with the sugar water you are feeding them?


Originally feeding all 3 hives 1 to 1 with essential oils. Occasionally added a drop of vinegar as temps running 80 to 90 with humidity. Old beek told me to stop and so I did the 3rd week of July. It seemed to make sense as I have a friend two miles away that was and is still feeding his 4 hives at least 20 liters per week. They are just in second deep. While mine seemed to be exploding.
Started feeding again over the weekend and 2 of the three devoured it. The old beek said stop again so I did again. When I asked about the queen cells he said they are going to do what they are going to do. 
Feed or don't feed?? Place in nuke and combine later?? Place cells in box over queen excluder??? 
In zone 5b and have only a vague idea about plants, golden rod is early but clueless about nectar. See pollen arriving in two quite regular but one of the ones with queen cells and larva a bit less. The other with queen cells it's business as usual. 
R2


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Removed


----------



## Lappe's Bee Supply (Jun 13, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## frogpondwarrior (Aug 2, 2016)

Lappe's Bee Supply said:


> Welcome to the forum!


Thanks
R2


----------

